

Embeddable Common Lisp - mck-
http://ecls.sourceforge.net/

======
swah
He mentions that he will enable "Multithreading on by default" - isn't that a
"very hard thing" that only Hotspot does and Python/OCaml can't because of the
GIL?

~~~
_delirium
Multithreading in Common Lisp runtimes has been pretty common for a while. In
ECL in particular, it's been there forever: it was already there at the time
of the original 1994 paper announcing ECL
([http://3e8.org/pub/scheme/doc/lisp-
pointers/v8i1/p30-attardi...](http://3e8.org/pub/scheme/doc/lisp-
pointers/v8i1/p30-attardi.pdf)).

------
spdegabrielle
Nice. I wish there was a directory of embedable languages so I could find them
when I need them.

~~~
justincormack
Not sure there are that many choices. Lua, Tcl, JavaScript are the ones I have
used, designed for embedding.

~~~
zokier
Python is fairly good at embeddability too. And at least irssi embeds Perl
successfully.

